# List of things to take to a show



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Water bucket, safety pins, Shirt collar if you need one, baby wipes (work better than a dust rag for some things), snacks for you, hay bag or net for the hay, manure fork, belt, an extra cinch, bit, reins, and headstall if you have them, (show day is ALWAYS the day something breaks if its going to), lint roller.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

It stinks that I'm showing in my brown saddle
But i have to black bridles >.>
Now I'm so worried about something breaking xD


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

hoof polish, twine, extra buckets, rags or towels.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Baby wipes are life savers, seriously. I keep a full pack in the trailer at all times. Use them on dusty tack, dusty feet, dusty boots, on hands, etc.

I always bring a bucket for bathing, shampoo and conditioner for the "in case" manure stains, etc. Back-up bridle, bit, and girth. A belt if your breeches have belt loops. Hay bag for keeping him occupied between classes. Hoof polish, lungeing equipment....


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Horse


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

That's the most important thing!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

NeuroticMare said:


> Horse


:rofl:


----------



## Hedgie (Mar 18, 2012)

Duct tape! Horse people live on it


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, the show went fine. I was not in need of anything! haha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

First aid kit

Sanitary protection (doesn't matter if you think you will need it or not)

Emergency contact details, including what happens to your horse if, God Forbid, you are taken off to hospital


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Zip ties
Stall card with photo of horse
Tube of electrolytes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

